# Early Christmas present



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

My mother-in-law decided to give me my present early because she gave my husband his. I told her that I wanted to learn to sew. So, she bought me this sewing machine. My husband knew which one and and told her what to get. I decided to make a craft bag. I don't think it's too bad for a first timer.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Wonderful!! She's a keeper. ANd your bag is just great.


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

knittingagain said:


> Wonderful!! She's a keeper. ANd your bag is just great.


Thank you! She is the greatest!


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

You did a great job and I love the machine. Have fun using it. Sarah


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Lovely gift and lovely bag.


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice bag if you continue you will be able to make lot of things. I made my daughters' dresses when they were little. 

Congratulations!

Urmila Jha


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

Thank you guys :thumbup:


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow! Lucky you! Love your bag!


----------



## 1loosestitch (Sep 27, 2014)

Great gift! Be careful it can change life. Lol


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Hope you get many wonderful yrs of sewing out of your machine! Your bag is wonderful! My sewing machine is so old that when I went to have it repaired 3 weeks ago, it costs more to have it repaired than it did to buy it. (It's an old Sears Kenmore) They did a great job and the repair and it seems to sew better than ever. Lucky girl to have such a wonderful mother-in-law, but it seems that you know that already. It looks like she's just as lucky to have you for a daughter-in-law. Happy Sewing!


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

Jill2 said:


> Wow! Lucky you! Love your bag!


Thank you! I am very lucky.


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

1loosestitch said:


> Great gift! Be careful it can change life. Lol


It feels addicting. lol.


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

Sedona said:


> Hope you get many wonderful yrs of sewing out of your machine! Your bag is wonderful! My sewing machine is so old that when I went to have it repaired 3 weeks ago, it costs more to have it repaired than it did to buy it. (It's an old Sears Kenmore) They did a great job and the repair and it seems to sew better than ever. Lucky girl to have such a wonderful mother-in-law, but it seems that you know that already. It looks like she's just as lucky to have you for a daughter-in-law. Happy Sewing!


Thank you :thumbup: That's usually how it works these days. I went to get ink for my printer and it costs as much as the printer itself. :roll:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a gorgeous machine!! I've sewn all my life and this is one fabulous sewing machine!! The bag turned out so nice, very neat, love the handles too!!!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> What a gorgeous machine!! I've sewn all my life and this is one fabulous sewing machine!! The bag turned out so nice, very neat, love the handles too!!!


Thank you! It was my dream sewing machine. I originally got the handles for a knitted bag.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Merry Christmas! Wonderful gift and great bag.


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Merry Christmas! Wonderful gift and great bag.


Thanks! Merry Christmas!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very good! Sewing is fun! And it is easy to change sewing patterns also!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

A little luck but I have a feeling you are a wonderful DIL and she appreciates you greatly! After all, you love her son to bits and that means a great deal to we Moms!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice job on the bag. You're going to have fun with the sewing machine. Embroidery and everything!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Lucky lady!!!! Very nice...


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

TammyJo said:


> My mother-in-law decided to give me my present early because she gave my husband his. I told her that I wanted to learn to sew. So, she bought me this sewing machine. My husband knew which one and and told her what to get. I decided to make a craft bag. I don't think it's too bad for a first timer.


Wonderful gift! Lovely bag! You,ll have hour on hours of pleasure with this new found hobby! 💞 wonderful MIL bless her! 🎀💝


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovely bag merry Christmas x


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Lovely...


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Lovely bag and also lovely MIL! Lucky you.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Lucky you,What a great present,you will spent many hours sing the machine,


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Well Done and what a great MIL. You are one lucky woman.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Awww, what a wonderful gift! Enjoy it for many years to come! ps....You have a great MIL!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, how nice of her! I love my brothers.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Lovely gift. That is a good looking machine. Great job on the bag. Have fun learning to sew.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Great gift - and you did a very nice job on the craft bag.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Your bag is great - and doesn't look like a beginner at all. That is a mighty nice machine - what a wonderful gift from a wonderful MIL! It makes my heart smile to "see" the love. Enjoy your new machine.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job. Enjoy your new machine. 

PS----And keep your MIL.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

I fixed my error.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you did just fine. Keep going, it's a wonderful hobby. You do have a great MIL !!!!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Well lucky you. The bag looks great. You will have fun this coming year. Do be sure to show us all the things you make. :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Santa came early.. and you can now use this to make more gifts to thank him(her) for the wonderful gift.. xo WS


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

Thank you all. Yes, my MIL is a keeper. Hopefully she thinks the same.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Really good for a first timer. The first time I used my machine (a few years ago), I broke it. Haven't touched it since. :|


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Good job!
Thank you, mother-in-law!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What a Merry Christmas you have....would you like to swap mothers in law?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

What a wonderful mil. The bag is pretty. Bet you will be making many more beautiful items. Enjoy!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

You did very well. What a great Christmas present. You'll have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Nice bag. Good choice of the sewing machine..I have 2 Brother sewing machines.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lucky you...I have used my current Bernina machine for the last 30 years...my old friend...enjoy your new sewing machine. Your MIL is awesome!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh wow, nice machine! Your bag looks great


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Love both of them or should I say all three.
The sewing machine, your bag and your mother in law.
Dick


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> What a Merry Christmas you have....would you like to swap mothers in law?


Haha. Nope. I've gotten lucky with her.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow! what a great machine! you did a great job on your first project....


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Delightful, lucky you, nothing quite like your first sewing machine, You will enjoy it.

I still have my Bernina 707 and still love it, she's old and showing her age a lot now.

She was a present to me when my baby daughter was born and I made all her tiny baby nightdresses on it and many summer dresses too. Babies don't wear nightdresses these days do they, shouldn't give daughter's age away.

I see you are busy doing a good job already.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You are very lucky. The bag does not look like your first one. Have fun with your new Machine.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

TammyJo said:


> Haha. Nope. I've gotten lucky with her.


Just my luck!! My MIL barely gives you the time of day - let alone a sewing machine!!!!!!!!


----------



## TammyJo (May 23, 2012)

Valandra said:


> Delightful, lucky you, nothing quite like your first sewing machine, You will enjoy it.
> 
> I still have my Bernina 707 and still love it, she's old and showing her age a lot now.
> 
> ...


 No I don't throw no they do. Haha.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Good job! My first machine (kenmore) cost around $70, it is over 40 plus yrs old and is being used by DGD. She sells on Etsy. I now have a Brother and a singer, but am partial to the Brother. Hoping you have as many years of great sewing with yours as I have had with mine. You have a great MIL, and she must love you a lot! Heres hoping for many more years of great sewing and loving.

Fiona &#128049;&#128049;&#128049;


----------

